# ASUS P53E-S0101D Review



## cool_kals9 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello Guys,

I am writing this review after using the laptop for 7days.
Here is main ppoints i wanna discuss about this product.
* Build Quality and Feel
* Look
* Performance
* Display
* Battery Life
* Other Stuffs

Specification:

Processor 	2nd Generation Core i5
Variant 	2430M
Chipset 	Mobile Intel HM65 Express
Brand 	Intel
Clock Speed 	2.4 GHz
Cache 	3 MB
Memory
Expandable Memory 	Up to 8 GB
Memory Slots 	2 (Unused slots 1)
System Memory 	4 GB DDR3
Hardware Interface 	SATA
RPM 	5400
HDD Capacity 	750 GB
Read/Write Speed 	DVD RW-8x
Optical Drive 	SuperMulti Dual Layer DVD Drive
Operating System 	Free DOS

Screen Size 	15.6 Inch
Resolution 	1366 x 768 Pixel
Screen Type 	HD LED Backlight Anti-glare Display
Graphic Processor 	Intel HD Graphics 3000

Web Camera 	0.3 megapixel
Pointer Device 	Touchpad
Keyboard 	Standard Keyboard

Internal Mic 	Yes
Speakers 	Altec Lansing Speakers
Communication
Ethernet 	10/100/1000 Base T
Wireless LAN 	IEEE 802.11 b/g/n
Bluetooth 	v2.1 + EDR

Battery Cell 	6 cell
Ports/Slots
USB Port 	3 x USB 2.0
Mic In 	Yes
RJ45 LAN 	Yes
HDMI Port 	Yes
VGA Port 	Yes
Machine Dimensions
Weight 	2.6 kg
Dimension 	378 x 253 x 31.7 - 36 mm

Lets Start from the first point.
1) Build Quality and Feel:

It is based on solid build quality, and you will know once you feel it. a way better then dell inspiron and hp's product in range of upto 40K. i dont know ab hp giving good material in above 40K products. but dell inspiron series certainly not giving this type of material. it is comparable to Dell XPS and HP probook 4530 in matters to Build quality and feel, as this one is designed for professionals. It has good wooden feel. keyboard fell and touchpad feel is great. It has distinctive mouse buttons, not inbuilt with touchpad.

Rating for this category i would give is 8/10.

*s8.postimage.org/r5kg5hglx/02042012298.jpg

2) Look:

If we see look wise, it has got strong professional look. Very decent. It has not got the look of Entertainment laptop. It has got square corners, not rounded like entertainment laptops, but this is in relation with professional laptops, I was bit disappointed by its looks, but my main motto was to get performance laptop, and i simply selected this straight away. and believe me looks dont matter to me now, because i am really amazed by its performance. 

rating: 6.5/10

*s14.postimage.org/gni4ovx01/02042012299.jpg

3) Performance:

Dis is the best thing about this laptop. Performance. this is performance laptop. works like a knife on a butter. very smooth. it comes with a DOS. i installed windows 7 ultimate. and it flies. no lag of 720p video for a single second , when i pressure him with 8 apps running on the screen. of which was Adobe photoshop CS2, Adobe reader, MS Word 2010, Mozilla (7 Tabs), Chrome (5 Tabs), and picasa with windows media player running avatar 720p 
and transferring of files running in background.
It has got mighty i5 processor, 2430m 2.4 GHz, which is more than worth at this price.
For Performance, i will say it is an excellent piece. 

Rating: 9.5/10

*s9.postimage.org/wmbdon8wf/Windows_Experience_Index.jpg

4) Display and Graphics:

this has got matte finish anti glare display. this display is LCD LED type. this is called LED Backlight tpe display. it is not full LED display.
Though this is not full LEd display, i am really amazed by clarity of the picture it displayes. so vivid and clear. when i compared it to my LED samsung display, you can not make out any difference. its almost same. clarity is vry good. infact very very good. 
i has got Intel HD 3000 grahics which is more than enough for photo editing work in Adobe Photoshop and watching 1080p movies. 
If you dont wanna play high end games, i suggest you to select without dedicated graphics card laptop. 
I used some program like Tweaknow 2012 power pack, and i seen some deep info ab graphics, i will post it later.
I am not in to computer science , so not able to give you guys technical detail.
But according to usage , i am more than satisfied with this laptops Display and graphics . Clarity is awesome. 

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/963/01042012295.jpg

Rating: 7.5/10

5) Battery Life:

Battery life is preety much good. with general continuous use , it is giving 4.5-5 hour usage and with entertainment mode, it is almost upto 3 hours.
dat is well enough for me and my usage. but i really think it can better with power option wich is provided in it.

Rating: 7.5

6) Other Stuffs:

keyboard: Is excellent. works very fine. feel is good. responsive. i dont know which type is that. but really good
*s14.postimage.org/8c0nzrx75/30032012283.jpg

Trackpad: Awesome. simply great. very very responsive. and with the multi touch gestures i dont have to use keyboard except for writing. material used for it is excellent. dedicated mouse buttons. Great trackpad.
*s14.postimage.org/gni4ovx01/02042012299.jpg

Camera: Camera is of satisfactory quality. 0.3 megapixel. but it is there in everylaptop in this catagory. so no problem with it. you can show your house to your relatives staying abroad. and dey never miss a detail about anything in your house. what more needed.? but i seriously think, that  camera should be of 1.0 megapixel.

Boot Time: it takes 45 seconds to display laptop screen, and ready to use internet in almost 55 seconds with wifi on. and bluetooth on. there is another software provided with it named bootfast, with which you can disable many things and improve boot time. shut down time is 15 sec. preety well.

Software and Drivers: I got Cd of drivers of K53 model along with it. when i saked my dealer about it he also was confused about it, but he installed drivers from that cd only, and it went great. later on i updated drivers from asus site. and it is simply running awesome. really. there are many drivers wich you really do not need but are of grat utility value. it improves display and power timing and boot timing.

Heating: No heating it\ssues at all. runs very cool. you will not feel any heat on your lap. ofcourse thats y laptops are made ( to carry one your lap, and it it does not serve d purpose, what the meaning) and so your balls are safe. 

thats it. Price in which i got it is 31K from the local dealer. 
and if i look at it as a whole, i am preety much amazed with its performabce, build quality and display, look is above average too. professional type, not an entertainment laptop type.

Overall rating is 8/10.

*s12.postimage.org/z4mgobtrh/scr.jpg
*s15.postimage.org/fkgdvwlbv/screen.jpg
*s8.postimage.org/889f5z2ad/02042012304.jpg
*s13.postimage.org/mxufw90gn/02042012305.jpg
*s15.postimage.org/cwqxljsaj/30032012286.jpg
*s17.postimage.org/qj6e9ktlb/01042012297.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 7, 2012)

Great Purchase Buddy


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 8, 2012)

screen is matte right? & weight of the laptop? btw nice buy. really liked the brushed finish of the body. premium looks.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice review.Congrats


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 8, 2012)

nice and simple review


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice Review. Congrats.
BTW include Specifications in the start.

@sam
It says 2.6 Kg on flipkart.


----------



## soham.b (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice review. 

Benchmark tests etc please upload if you can 

Do asus provide any bag?? how is to carry around?? Does it fell plastic at the back while holding or there is a sense of confidence while holding it??


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 9, 2012)

^^^^
Yes they do provide a bag.
And the build quality is very good, so don't worry about it. Asus P series is basically Business series


----------



## soham.b (Apr 9, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^
> Yes they do provide a bag.
> And the build quality is very good, so don't worry about it. Asus P series is basically Business series



Thanks ...Really impressed with this laptop. A phenom of sorts at this price point.


----------



## saurigr8 (Apr 9, 2012)

Very Nice review it help others also for future buy...


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 10, 2012)

soham.b said:


> Nice review.
> 
> Benchmark tests etc please upload if you can



Sorry bro, satisfied with the performence, so havent run d benchmark. 



soham.b said:


> Do asus provide any bag?? how is to carry around?? Does it fell plastic at the back while holding or there is a sense of confidence while holding it??



Yeah.. definately dey provide d bag along with it, in its price. 
and we can be sure of excellent quality, its has a sturdy build quality.


----------



## soham.b (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry to bug you again....But how is the wifi?? is it rock solid or is there any problem with it. As my work would mean that most of the time i would be using wifi so was asking


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 11, 2012)

soham.b said:


> Sorry to bug you again....But how is the wifi?? is it rock solid or is there any problem with it. As my work would mean that most of the time i would be using wifi so was asking



It is d business laptop ..... you can be sure of that ..... has a rock solid wifi responcivity,,,, not a single drop of signal.... i am using dlink 615 300N router... just bought it and it is runnig very smoothly...

but i think wifi connectivity is not an issue with the laptop, rather it has to do with router... 
whayever,  it has very good wifi....


----------



## subratabera (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice review Cool_kals ... I am also thinking of purchasing one laptop but my priorities are a bit different ... I am more concerned about after sales service and availability of spares at later stage. Do you think you can get an extra high capacity battery and other such stuff easily? How it can get repaired after the warranty gets over? How would you rate "Dell Vostro 1550" and this laptop on these grounds?

Dell Vostro 1550 2nd Gen Ci5/ 4 GB/ 500 GB/ Linux: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Dell Notebook

Asus P53E-S0101D / 2nd Gen Ci5 / 4 GB / 750 GB / DOS: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Asus Notebook


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 13, 2012)

^^^^
The Asus one is much better.


----------



## cool_kals9 (Apr 16, 2012)

@above:
I also have thought of d same dell model as u did. But build quality is very poor. And along with that, service of dell is very poor. It takes a long time and your time. You have to do fixing by yourself first. So dats irritating. 
And ab the battery, i dnt know much. But must be available in service sentre. you can and you have to find out service centre locally in ur city before buying asus. Dats it. Laptopwise iits more dan great laptop. Perfect.


----------

